# Frostfester Mörtelrand



## Kolja (30. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

ausgehend von  dieser Idee von Annett habe ich einen Proberand gemörtelt und mit Lesesteinen bestückt. 

Kann das überhaupt und wenn ja mit welcher Mörtelmischung oder Zusätzen frostsicher werden?

Ich freue mich so auf das lange Wochenende. Mein Profil ist fertig. Die Folie etc. ist da und das Wetter soll gut werden. Und ich kann mir schon Gedanken über die Randgestaltung machen. Was für tolle Aussichten.


----------



## newman71 (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frostfester Mörtelrand*

Hallo Andrea,
das wichtigste ist zum Einen frostsicheres Material für die Steine. So sind Kalksteine und Sandsteine aufgrund ihrer Porösität wassersaugend, was bei strengem Dauerfrost zu Abplatzungen führen kann.
Das Andere ist der Mörtel. Für Natursteine gibts da Natursteinverlegemörtel (für aussen), oder halt einfach Trasszementmörtel. Das I-Tüpfelchen wäre dann noch die Zugabe von Zusatzstoffen in Pulverform (Sakret o.a. Hersteller), die das Wassereindringen zusätzlich minimieren.
Und dann kann man auch noch frosttief gründen, was bei uns in Franken Aushubtiefen von 60-80cm nach sich zieht  

Schöne Grüße,
Uwe


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frostfester Mörtelrand*

Hallo Andrea, 

ich denk nicht das das hält, wenn z.B. eine Eisdecke gegen den Rand drückt. 
Frostfrei ist laut den Regeln des Handwerks immer 80 cm tief in gewachsenen Boden (jedenfalls hier in unserer Gegend - in der Arktis sieht das sicher anders aus). 
Persönlich würde ich den Rand auch etwas höher machen, sonst fliegt Dir z.B. beim Rasen mähen das ganze Gras in den Teich. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Kolja (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frostfester Mörtelrand*

Hallo Uwe und Wolf,

danke für eure superschnellen Antworten. Die Steine denke ich sind kein Sandstein sondern wenig wassersaugend. Aber das werde ich noch mal ausprobieren. Und die Zusatzstoffe kann ich ja im Baumarkt besorgen.

"60-80 cm = frostfrei" naja, das wird hier für unser Mittelgebirge auch gelten aber für einen ca. 10 cm hohen benötigten Rand doch wohl etwas übertrieben  

Den Rand wollte ich wie in Annetts Zeichnung anschrägen. 
Jaah und der Eisdruck, den hatte ich ganz vergessen. Ich werde mal eine Zeichnung machen, wie ich mir das vorstelle, vielleicht kann ich so auch dem Eisdruck entgegenwirken.


----------



## Kolja (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frostfester Mörtelrand*

Hallo,

also ich habe noch mal gezeichnet.

Ich möchte ja den ganzen Teich inkl. Ufergraben mit Verbundmatte auslegen und vermörteln. 
Wenn ich diesen Wall von beiden Seiten anschräge, die Folie in der Mitte hindurchführe und die vermörtelte Verbundmatte hochziehe, habe ich dann eine Chance?


----------



## WERNER 02 (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frostfester Mörtelrand*

Hi Kolja
Mache es so wie hier auf diesem Bild.







Als Abdichtung verwendest du einfach Dichtschlämme . Eis das sich eventuell im Teich bildet, das wächst von unten nach oben, und wird sich über den abgeschräkten Rand einfach drüberschieben.
Deine Dichtschlämme verhindert zudem das eindringen von Feuchtigkeit, und schon hat es sich mit sprengen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Eugen (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frostfester Mörtelrand*

Hallo Werner,

riecht zwar nach "off topic"  



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> . Eis das sich eventuell im Teich bildet, das wächst von unten nach oben, und wird sich über den abgeschräkten Rand einfach drüberschieben.



aber "wächst" Eis tatsächlich von unten nach oben.

Also bei uns gefriert Wasser immer zuerst an der Grenzschicht zur Luft.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frostfester Mörtelrand*

Vielleicht verstehen wir es ja falsch ... dann einfach das Folgende ignorieren ...

So wie wir die Zeichnung interpretieren, gibt es ja nicht eine Mörtelschicht, sondern zwei. Die Folie wird durch den Mörtel geführt und teilt das "Mörteldreieck" in einen Teil innerhalb des Teichbereiches  und einen Teil, der ausserhalb, mit den Lesesteinen, gebaut wird.

Schon allein diese Teilung könnte das Problem sein. Am Übergang zwischen Folie und Mörtel wird man wahrscheinlich nicht vermeiden können, dass Wasser eindringt (Regen, Tauwasser des Schnees etc.). Sollte es dann zum Frost kommen, ist hier mit einer Frostsprengung des Mörtels, aus unserer Sicht, zu rechnen.

Über den Eidruck machen wir uns dabei weniger Gedanken, Trasszementmörtel ist äusserst widerstandfähig und müsste das eigentlich aushalten.


----------



## Olli.P (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frostfester Mörtelrand*

Hallo,

ich schließe mich der Meinung von Claudia & Ludwig an.

Das mit der Folie durch die Mörtelschicht wird nix.


----------



## Kurt (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Frostfester Mörtelrand*

Hallo Andrea,

mach es wie bei den Fotos von #1, meine betonierten Rasenkanten halten nun beinahe 20 Jahre und sind nicht so stark gebaut.  Wichtig ist m.M. nach, daß der Untergrund länger 'gesetzt' ist und eine gute Mischung (1 Zement / 2 Sand/Kies) verwendet wird.  Als Teichrand wäre sicher gut, alle 1,5 bis 2 m eine Trennfuge vorzusehen, dann kann Eis dem Teichrand auch nix anhaben.
Auch Eis geht den 'Weg des geringeren Wiederstands' und das heißt in dem Fall, die Ausdehnung geht nach oben (nur geschlossene Behälter explodieren durch Eis). 
Wegen dem Rasenmähen:  wenn der Auswurf rechts ist, dann gegen den Uhrzeigersinn um den Teich!!!  Etwas geht zwar immer rein, kann aber mit Kescher/Sieb einfach gefischt werden.

Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen!

Kurt


----------



## Kolja (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Frostfester Mörtelrand*

Hallo Ihr,

danke für Eure Antworten

@Claudia und Ludwig
Ja, das habt Ihr richtig verstanden. Die Folie sollte zwischen zwei Mörtelschichten nach oben geführt werden. Dann lasse ich das mal besser sein. Wenn ich mir meine Zeichnung nach einem Tag noch mal anschaue, ist es ja auch ein unglaubliches Gebastel.

@Werner
Hast Du richtig verlinkt? Meinst Du ich soll es so machen wie in meinem Probeaufbau nur mit Dichtschlämme?

@Kurt
Das macht mir Mut. Es ist ein gewachsener Untergrund, dann müsste das ja gehen.

So noch mal herzlichen Dank. Ich gehe jetzt mal mit dem Hund und dann fange ich an mit der Vliesverlegung. Mal sehen, ob wir heute noch die Folie hineinbekommen.

Ich habe mir mittlerweile so viele Gedanken gemacht, was alles schief laufen kann, dass ich Scheu habe meine schöne Grube einzudecken.  

Einen sonnigen Tag


----------



## Kalle (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Frostfester Mörtelrand*

Hallo Kolja,

lass dich nicht beirren. Ziehs einfach durch was du da vor hast. Das hält schon. Habs auch so ähnlich.

Und was is daran so schlimm wenn mal ein Steinchen abplatzt ?

Nichts  

Nach paar Monaten wächst sowieso __ Moos über die Steine. Zwar hast du immer eine kleine Dochtwirkung damit, aber es wird natürlicher als alles andere.


----------



## WERNER 02 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Frostfester Mörtelrand*



> aber "wächst" Eis tatsächlich von unten nach oben.
> 
> Also bei uns gefriert Wasser immer zuerst an der Grenzschicht zur Luft.



Hi Eugen
Bei mir selbstverständlich auch. Nur wenn die oberste Schicht bereits gefroren ist, wie erklärst du dann die wachsende Eisstärke? Luft wird ja wohl kaum gefrieren, und sich obenauf legen.
Also wächst Eis, und zwar von unten nach oben. Und da Eis eine ganz andere Dichte hat, von daher dehnt es sich nach oben, wie auch zur Seite aus.
Aber wem sag ich das??!!  Und zudem ist das mehr ein Thema für den Winter. 
Und ansonsten bleibe ich bei meiner Dichtschlämme.Einfach mal ausprobieren.
Denn der Vorschlag von Annett mit der abgeschrägten Randbefestigung, sowie den eingelegten Steinen erscheint mir persönlich als die beste, und optisch ansprechendeste Variante. Und Dichtschlämme entweder mit dem Pinsel zwischen den Steinen oder eben einige Millimeter aufgespachtelt, hier kann man das natürliche Aussehen weitgehend beibehalten.
Und läge dieser Rand nicht später im Wasser, so könnte man sogar Schmelzzement verwenden. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Gruß
Werner


----------

